# under the bright sun of summer



## Casquilho

This phrase involves the use of preposition _sub_ and of an adjunct of company. Is it right?

Love, under the bright sun of summer,
Was singing with the lark. 

_Amor, sub claro sole aestivali, 
Cum alauda canebat.


_


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

Your translation is grammatically faultless, but from Lewis & Short I find only one reference to aestivalis, and that in a late-ish scientific work. The usual adjective is _aestivus_ (-_a_, -_um_). Alternatively (and more literally reflecting the English original) you could simply have the noun _aestatis_ (in the genitive).


----------



## Casquilho

I think _aestatis_ would be somewhat postclassical, I'll choose the ablative _aestivo_. Thank you!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Splendido sub aestatis sole,
Amor cum alauda cantabat.*
Las elecciones léxicas se justifican por su uso clásico: _*splendidus* sol_ en Tibulo; _*cantabat*_ muy clásico para el trino del pájaro (y para la flauta, y para el canto humano), aunque no sea palabra de Cicerón; la _anástrofe_ de _*sub*_ para evitar el choque b/s (de _sub splendido_). Con _*splendidus*_ se llena más la _aliteración_ de /s/. La circunstancia el *CC*, a principio de la oración, toma el _aspecto de un_ _ablativo absoluto_. _*Amor*_ es _personificatio_.


----------



## Casquilho

Great, XiaoRel! It really sounds better! Thank you.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Agradeçeria que o senhor escreva na nossa língua: eu não falo inglês. Sou minhoto do norte, e temos uma língua em comum. Para quê nos entender em língua alheia?
Gosto de que você ache a minha tradução bem adubada. Se lhe pode servir, sua é.
Uma pretinha.


----------



## Joca

Outra possibilidade (another possibility):

Lucente sub sole aestatis,
Amor alaudaque simul cantabant.


----------

